# still better than working...



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

Got the skunk Saturday morning fishing off the beach in North Cape May (between the groins not far from the ferry). Not a single bite, but it was my first time fishing the salt water this year and it felt good to be there...


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Maybe you should have tried   Fish Bites.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

what would he do with all the fish?


----------

